# Transmission change



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a 1993 HB 4x4 with a KA 24 motor and 5w71c transmission.the transmission has failed me,I'm looking at a transmission out of a 1988 HB 4x4 that had a Z24 motor in it.Can not tell what type of tranny it is,because the truck is sitting on the axles.Does any one know if the transmission is interchangeable?


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

There are some differences. The 4x4 has a different output shaft I believe, and the case is different. Some of the 4x4's have different 5th gear ratios.
drivetrain.com discount automotive and truck parts has a real good selection of rebuild kits for these trannies, and a good tech section.
You may just want to rebuild your tranny. I am in the middle of that in my '93 2x4 HB, not too difficult. I think the bearing and seal kit was about $100 shipped to my door.


----------



## tookey71 (Aug 17, 2007)

Are you saying the bell housing,and the output shafts are different(from the ka24 to the z24 motors).


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

tookey71 said:


> Are you saying the bell housing,and the output shafts are different(from the ka24 to the z24 motors).


 I believe the bellhousing pattern is the same. What is different is the output shaft and the rear of the transmission case. Again, this is based on the fact that the transmission rebuild kits call out different numbers for the 4x4 and 2x4 models. 
What is torn up in the transmission? It may be mcheaper to rebuild it.


----------

